# Help With Walls in NYC Apartment



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

You most likely have a gypsum block wall, a wall made out of plaster blocks used for non load bearing partition walls. Don't drill deeper. You may almost be through into your neighbors. Go to a good local hardware store and tell them you need anchors for a "gyp block" wall.


----------



## Bobthefunkyfish (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you! I read more about gypsum blocks (I had no idea that was a possibility and of course my superintendent didn't mention them at all), and I think you are right. I'll investigate what sort of anchors are available, hopefully there are ones strong enough to hold bikes, but I'm afraid if not the project must be aborted--this is the only wall that could feasibly feature the hooks, space-wise. I'll report back on my efforts soon!


----------



## stuvwxyz99 (Aug 12, 2012)

I created an account to ask almost the same question. I also recently moved into an NYC apartment, this one is from the 1950s. I'd like to hang a shelf on a wall that separates my apartment from my neighbor's. I drilled for close to 3" easily. I tried googling to see what kind of anchors can be used in a plaster and gypsum block wall, but to no avail. Can anyone recommend a product?


----------



## stuvwxyz99 (Aug 12, 2012)

I can't edit the post but in case anyone stumbles on this thread later, I ended up using Toggler Alligator anchors (hopefully it's ok to mention brand names.) They seem to be working out well, although I suppose only time will really tell.


----------



## RKDTOO (May 9, 2021)

stuvwxyz99 said:


> I can't edit the post but in case anyone stumbles on this thread later, I ended up using Toggler Alligator anchors (hopefully it's ok to mention brand names.) They seem to be working out well, although I suppose only time will really tell.


What did time tell?  I've got walls made out of these silly blocks too; looking for a solution to mount some extra drywall on it for sound-proofing purposes. Did the alligator anchors work out?


----------



## RKDTOO (May 9, 2021)

Bobthefunkyfish said:


> Thank you! I read more about gypsum blocks (I had no idea that was a possibility and of course my superintendent didn't mention them at all), and I think you are right. I'll investigate what sort of anchors are available, hopefully there are ones strong enough to hold bikes, but I'm afraid if not the project must be aborted--this is the only wall that could feasibly feature the hooks, space-wise. I'll report back on my efforts soon!


What did you end up using? Did it work?


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

almost 9 yr old thread & the op hasn't been active since 2014


----------

